# 05 rubicon ?'s



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

I just recently traded my kfx 700 for this 05 ruibcon Canadian trail , so far im happy with it , its got its problems but parts are cheap way cheaper than my brute , it came with a 60 inch warn plow its like new but but im sure it kicked the front ends *** , looks like my ball joints and wheel bearing are whipped , now my question is front dif , right side axle seems to be leaking oil at the diff and spraying everywhere , seal gone??? also what can I do to clutch , this trans sux lol I know its a Honda , I wanna make it a mudder I just cant stand the confusion the trans has, thanx any info would be great!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably a seal on the diff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

is this common?


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

No.

Trans is junk. Keep that in mind.

Biggest tires you can run are 28s. No gear reductions available.


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

so I got the lemon 4x4? tranny swap????


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

01-04 are pretty much guaranteed to fail. 05-14 are ok, they usually last if you take care of them, but it's not unheard of for them to fail too. It's a $1500-2000 part and its not serviceable. There are no gear reductions and the trans pretty much just eats up whatever power you add to the engine. 

Trans swap wouldn't be possible without swapping the whole engine too, I've never seen it done but in sure it's possible.


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

ok thanx , I feel a bit better about it . I picked up up mainly for the wifes but id like to know if I ride it im not gonna break it I don't plan on going any bigger than 27s on it , ive oned it for a week tomarrow and I have already posted it on or free classified site (kijiji) , ill get more for it than id ever get for the kfx 700 its a select crowd only that's interested in that thing I figure as it sits with the new warn 60 inch plow and extra set of studded itps on wheels im throwing in I should get around 5000 Canadian for it and ill buy another brute , probably rock the Honda for the summer


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Where are you at in Canada eh? lol


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

Ontario you?


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Alberta, from Nova Scotia though.


----------

